# Which wire is VSS Vehicle Speed Sensor wire?! MK4



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

SO i bought one of these. 
Where is the VSS Vehicle speed sensor wire.
I know it is behind the gauges. 
BUT EXACTLY WHICH WIRE? color and pin #? i got 2001 jetta
i searched but i got mixed answers pin 26 or 28 blue or green?!?!

Heres for the lookers


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Which wire is VSS Vehicle Speed Sensor wire?! MK4 (BostonVR6)*

bump


----------



## dieselgus (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Which wire is VSS Vehicle Speed Sensor wire?! MK4 (BostonVR6)*

You can get VSS the easiest at the rear ABS sensors. The wiring is located on either side of the back seat, it's the twisted pair that takes off and disappears into the wheelwell from the main harness that runs over the wheel well. Driver's side rear is white/black twisted, pass is brown/black twisted. You want the colored wire, not the black one. Works slick. You may also find VSS at the 3 pin connector on the tranny, also VSS lives at Plug T32/pin 28 of the instrument cluster (Blue connector).
Reverse is black/blue in harness running to rear of car, or right at tail light (easiest to get at is the tail light). 
Enjoy!
Gus


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Which wire is VSS Vehicle Speed Sensor wire?! MK4 (dieselgus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgus* »_You can get VSS the easiest at the rear ABS sensors. The wiring is located on either side of the back seat, it's the twisted pair that takes off and disappears into the wheelwell from the main harness that runs over the wheel well. Driver's side rear is white/black twisted, pass is brown/black twisted. You want the colored wire, not the black one. Works slick. You may also find VSS at the 3 pin connector on the tranny, also VSS lives at Plug T32/pin 28 of the instrument cluster (Blue connector).
Reverse is black/blue in harness running to rear of car, or right at tail light (easiest to get at is the tail light). 


i think i will get the vss behind the gauges...especially cuz the wire isnt that long. so pin 28 on the blue connector. what color is the wire...do u konw by any chance? and also is there a closer place for the reverse sensor near the dash?
thanks. this is useful...finally gettin closer to getting this done.


----------



## lsc2g (Feb 9, 2003)

umm i think i posted this before on an avic thread cuz i installed mine myself and it works lol.. if you can't find it PM me and i'll check my home PC for the info


----------



## dieselgus (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Which wire is VSS Vehicle Speed Sensor wire?! MK4 (BostonVR6)*

Anything found at the rear driver's side of the car can also be found in the harness running down that side of the car...... so, you can also get those wires at the driver's kickpanel. 
Gus


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Which wire is VSS Vehicle Speed Sensor wire?! MK4 (dieselgus)*

exactly what color is the vss and reverse wire?


----------



## dieselgus (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Which wire is VSS Vehicle Speed Sensor wire?! MK4 (BostonVR6)*

reverse= Black/blue stripe
VSS= twisted pairs for the ABS sensors (most accurate) located at all four wheel wells. easiest to get to. As far as at the cluster, I have no clue. It is pin 28 on the blue plug. plugs have numbered pins.
Gus


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Which wire is VSS Vehicle Speed Sensor wire?! MK4 (dieselgus)*

awsome thank you!


_Modified by BostonVR6 at 2:26 PM 10-1-2004_


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Which wire is VSS Vehicle Speed Sensor wire?! MK4 (BostonVR6)*

bumb to put in my watched list


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Which wire is VSS Vehicle Speed Sensor wire?! MK4 (BostonVR6)*

bump! sweet thread


----------

